# Eggs not hatching



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

I have this hen that has been Hoarding eggs and refusing to get off them, I know the eggs are fertile cause my rooster is a typical male and can't stay off the hens, lol. So what my question is, is when should these eggs hatch? It seems like she has been sitting on them forever, I know at least it's been a month and still nothing....when should I remove the eggs? Or should I just let them be?


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Is there anyway I can tell if the eggs are good? I would hate to take them if there is only days till they hatch, but I don't want her sitting there forever on duds either


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Eggs take 21 days to hatch, BUT when a hen is collecting eggs you start counting the day after she collects the last egg and is sitting. I would let her be and do her thing for a bit longer. If say after a week and still nothing, I would try to candle the eggs at night .


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

That's what I would do...chickens are night blind...so if you can get in there at night and candle the eggs you would be able to tell if they are growing!!! 
GOOD LUCK...I don't have a broody hen yet and can't wait till I do!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I have the same problem I expected chicks on last Wednesday and still have none. I am going to let her sit until the ones in the incubator hatch this weekend and sneak some if those chicks under her.


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Good news!!! We got babies!!


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very Cute !!


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

Yeah !!! I'm so excited for you


----------

